# Do I have enough acreage?



## porkchop48 (Jan 24, 2012)

I currently have 3 alpines ( 1.2) and 2 nubians ( 0.2).
I had almost talked  my other half into buying a boer doe and her two doe kids. But he was worried that we do not have enough room for any more goats. 

We have 7 acres, about 6 1/2 are fenced in.  About 1/2  - 1 acre is a pond and woods section. The rest is pasture with your normal browse all around the edges.  We was worried they will not have enough to eat and possible destroy the fields.  I told him I would find out some opinions on wether or not they would before I took the plunge and got a few more  I would love to have a meat goat herd as well. 

About 1 -1/2 ac are fenced off seperately but we currently keep the gate open so they can roam the whole thing. I made mentioned closing that section off for a few months and letting it grow up and them moving the goats into there for a month or so, kinda like a small rotation of "stock". 

He is also worried they will kill every tree in the woods. 

So help me out people... Can I get a couple more ? Realistically.  We do kinda pride ourself in having nice fields. Have had many of people stop and tell us know nice they look  he works hard to keep them that way.  I also would not have a problem with supplementing them during the warm month with hay and grain instead of just browse to keep them happy. 

Ok suggestion time....


----------



## dianneS (Jan 24, 2012)

You have six and a half acres fenced and want 8 goats total right?

You have more than enough acreage.  They will not harm every tree in the woods either.  I read that 6-10 goats per 1 acre is the typical calculation.  However you have to take the type of browse available into consideration.  http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatsperacre.html

I have 14 acres and about half of that is fenced.  I have ten dwarf breed goats, and three horses.  I still have to mow my pastures 2-3 times per year.  I also have woods and no one has ever even touched the trees.  My ten miniature goats primarily live on two fenced acres with mostly pasture grasses and little access to the wooded area.  I still have to mow their pasture about 3 times per summer.

 I do turn the goats out into  the horse pasture when I'm home and can keep and eye on them.  They don't roam too far into the woods because it is big, dark and spooky and too far from the barn!  My goats typically browse a few hours then they're at the gate wanting back into their own pasture to lie down by the barn and ruminate.  Goats don't graze like horses.  They browse a little and then chew their cud several hours a day.  Full sized goats typically eat 4.5 pounds of dry matter in a day.  Much less than a horse and the typical calculation for horses is 1 acre per horse.  

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2012)

I have 20 or so does in 1.5 acres (they get supplemented A LOT) and they haven't destroyed it.  

Horses did.  20 goats, nope.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2012)

In our area (mid-atlantic) the average stocking rate is 3-5 goats per acre.  You can increase those numbers or decrease them depending on what management style you have, and what type/quality of pasture you have.  I'd say you have more than enough room for a few more goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

In our area the average stocking rate for goats is 7 to 8 per acre of large size breeds on pasture.  

But I do need to mention, that even 7 or 8 goats may work over a few of the trees, We have 6 acres and they have killed off well over half the cedar trees and all the smaller hard wood trees. We think in another 10 years, we wont have any cedar trees left, They have even killed off a few of  the bigger trees, by ruining the bark. 

We run around 25 adult boer on the property. And we only supplement in the winter from around December to April, unless it is dry out and the pasture isn't keeping up.


----------



## KinderKorner (Jan 24, 2012)

I keep about 10 goats to an acre here and no problems. Now that it is winter I do have to give hay though. 

You have more than enough land for many more goats.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jan 24, 2012)

Goats are considered .15 of 1 AU (animal unit).  If you can have 1 animal unit per acre, you have MORE than enough room for the number of goats you're wanting.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jan 24, 2012)

I must say I  love you all     

Awesome. Looks like my dreams of a small Boer herd may just work then.... Bring on the goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2012)

I just want to point out that we HAVE 18.5 acres.  If DH would allow me to either A) plant / bale hay or B) pasture it off, I could SO cut down on my feed bills.

But he won't.  The big doodiehead.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 24, 2012)

We have 19 Boers on 6 acres all pasture no trees. Most of the year we don't feed grain (except the show goats).

Donna


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 24, 2012)

I have 7 goats on an acre..
....No problems.


----------

